# Practice makes the master



## jana.bo99

It means, the more we practice (something), the more we know.

Slovenian: Vaja dela mojstra

Croatian: Praksa čini majstora


How do you say that?

Thank you.


----------



## dn88

The most common English equivalent I know of is: _Practice makes perfect.

_*Polish:* _Trening czyni mistrza._ (literally: _Training makes the master_.)


----------



## apmoy70

All I can think of in Greek is the ancient saying (still used), «ἐπανάληψις μήτηρ μαθήσεως» (in Modern pronunciation: Epa'nalipsis 'mitir ma'θiseos), roughly "repetition/practice is the mother of knowledge"


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _Harjoitus tekee mestarin.

_Edit: A related thread, although the saying is slightly different:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1516867 

If you look carefully, you also see apmoy70 presenting his επανάληψις.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: a prática leva à perfeição.


----------



## jana.bo99

sakvaka said:


> *Finnish*: _Harjoitus tekee mestarin.
> _Edit: A related thread, although the saying is slightly different:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1516867
> If you look carefully, you also see apmoy70 presenting his επανάληψις.


Thank you for the link.

Here, in my case is going also about negative consequences of practicing something for longer time. 
F.e.: some little thief can become bigger thief. 

There are lots of examples about more practice and results (positive and negative).


----------



## Maroseika

Russian: 

Если долго мучиться, что-нибудь получиться.
If one grinds out long, something will come out.

Терпение и труд все перетрут.
Perseverance and work will overcome (grind) everything.


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish we say: 

*İnsan yapa yapa öğrenir.*
(lit. One learns by doing and doing)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: cvičení dělá mistra - training makes master


----------



## Vasiliy

Oefening baart kunst
Wich means something like practice creates art


----------



## cbrena

Spanish:

El oficio hace al maestro.


----------



## Encolpius

Latin: Usus magister est optimus.
Hungarian: Gyakorlat teszi a mestert. 
French: Usage rend maître.
Italian: L'esercizio è un buon maestro. 
German: Übung macht den Meister.


----------



## AutumnOwl

_*Swedish:*
Övning ger färdighet_ - practice/training gives proficiency/skills


----------



## 涼宮

In Venezuelan Spanish we say: la práctica hace al maestro.

In Japanese: 習うより慣れよ _narau yori nare yo_. The Japanese expression implies that is better to learn from personal experience than from an instructor. This expression uses 4 words, 習う, より, 慣れ and よ. The first one means 'learn' but when you learn from somebody, when you're taught; より means 'than'; 慣れ means 'practice' and よ is an emphasizing particle; so it literally means something like ''it's better to practice than learn from somebody''. The word for than in JP already implies words like 'more' so the extra words you see in English are not needed in Japanese.


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew:
אינו דומה השונה מאה פעמים למאה ואחת פעמים
eino dome           hashone        me'ah pe'amim leme'ah       ve'akhat pe'amim
not resembles one who learns hundred times    to hundred and one    times


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Sa pagsasanay ikaw ay magiging dalubhasa.


----------



## ThomasK

Vasiliy said:


> Oefening baart kunst
> Wich means something like practice creates art


Indeed, or 'gives birth to art or ability': _kunst _is based on _kunnen _(can, be able to), and I think it refers to 'high' ability, and _baren _as 'to give birth'.


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*, usually we say:
"*C'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron.*" (very literally: "_It is (by) forging that you become a blacksmith_", which doesn't translate the repetition in French)


----------



## Rosa Indica

what i know is "Practice makes a man perfect".


----------



## Encolpius

And this website says something different: Practice makes perfect. And that's what I heard yesterday.


----------



## Dib

*Bengali:*
গাইতে গাইতে গায়েন, বাজাতে বাজাতে বায়েন।
gaite gaite ga'en, bajate bajate ba'en

Literally: "Singer by keeping on singing, musician by keeping on playing (an instrument)"
As usual with proverbs, it uses two obsolescent words for singer and musician.


----------



## bibax

Czech:
*Těžce na cvičišti — lehce na bojišti!* = _lit._ Arduously on [the] exercise ground — easily on [the] battleground.

_(inspired by Suvorov's quote: Тяжело в учении — легко в походе!)_


----------

